# MEMORIAL DAY CONTEST



## prairiewolf

Ok guys I am making a set of calls(got one more to go)dual reed, multi-sound,open reed and a mini howler. I want to come up with a contest for veterans only for Memorial day. Any suggestions ? I would like it to be a 2 step process. So more have a chance at winning. Like maybe 5-10 semi winners than another question or something to determine the final winner.


----------



## Rich Cronk

Do you mean an online calling contest?
Only War veterans can enter?


----------



## prairiewolf

No, sorry. Not a calling contest, but that would be interesting if everyone could record theirself. I am talking about something entrants would have to answer or something like that to get in the semi final and then another for the final winners. I hope I explained this right


----------



## 220swift

PW, this is a very grand thing you're doing!!!!!

My suggestion:

Step 1, in a short paragraph, 100 words or less, tell what they like about predator hunting. From these you pick your finalist.

Final, another short essay about how they plan to use the call if they win.

These are only my thoughts.

Good luck to the Vets.


----------



## prairiewolf

Good suggestion , but what if I pick a couple of guys on hear to be judges instead? Come on guys any more??


----------



## Rick Howard

Photo contest?


----------



## prairiewolf

Yes Stonegod , I think that might work


----------



## Rick Howard

Combine Mikes idea and the photo contest. Show us the photo and tell us the story behind it.


----------



## prairiewolf

Are there any PT pro staff (that arent vets)that would be willing to be judges ???


----------



## prairiewolf

Rick on the photo contest I have an idea for one starting in the fall.


----------



## Rick Howard

Ahhh ok. I will keep thinking.


----------



## Antlerz22

Mmmm Im thinking some questions like those asked at a board for promotion. Something like vets would know and throw in some predator hunting questions and maybe some track identification.


----------



## drooby30

You could have a photo test for the guys that are in the states but what about the guys that are overseas? Essay?


----------



## youngdon

I am not a veteran, and would be willing.and honored..


----------



## prairiewolf

Looks like we got our first judge, Thanks Don. I am not a vet either, got drafted in 1968 and while I was in line and talking about my wife the guy I was talking to raised his hand and said this guys wife is pregnant!! I didnt know it but that did it right there. They told me to go home and bring back a doctors report. I didnt hesitate. But now in my later years I think alot about it and just wonder what would have happened.


----------



## 220swift

youngdon said:


> I am not a veteran, and would be willing.and honored..


Neither am I, and I too would be willing, however I'm not a Pro-Staff


----------



## youngdon

prairiewolf said:


> Looks like we got our first judge, Thanks Don. I am not a vet either, got drafted in 1968 and while I was in line and talking about my wife the guy I was talking to raised his hand and said this guys wife is pregnant!! I didnt know it but that did it right there. They told me to go home and bring back a doctors report. I didnt hesitate. But now in my later years I think alot about it and just wonder what would have happened.


A lucky man you were that day...But how did that guy know your wife was pregnant ??


----------



## Rich Cronk

I'm not a veteran, but I'm dang sure OLD. I reckon I could be a Judge if you guys need me.


----------



## hassell

Have stood in front of a few, I'll be available if you take foreigners!!!!


----------



## prairiewolf

Don, I was just talking to the guy next to me and mentioned how I was nervous and upset being drafted with my wife being pregnant. I sure hope thats how he knew LMAO!

Hassell you are welcome to be a judge and it doesnt matter on being a foreign vet to enter also. I know memorial day is a USA holiday, but in this forum I dont think Country matters. Lets honor them all.

Mike and Rich first to reply will be the 3rd judge. And if the other is willing I am making red/white and blue calls soon for the 4th of July for another contest and would be happy to have you as a judge.


----------



## Antlerz22

prairiewolf said:


> Don, I was just talking to the guy next to me and mentioned how I was nervous and upset being drafted with my wife being pregnant. I sure hope thats how he knew LMAO!
> 
> Mike and Rich since no other pro staff has volunteered are you two still willing to judge? If so you 3 are it. Also what if second essay tells why they enlisted and also why they chose their branch of service?


 Add to that what they did when they were in etc..


----------



## prairiewolf

As you can see from the 2 above posts I didnt see Hassels reply before I posted in Anterlz22 quote. Sorry !!! Anyway still stands Hassell your in if you want and first to reply from Mike and Rich will be the 3rd. The contest starts tomorrow should I post a new topic or keep it in here, for the essay entries?


----------



## hassell

PW - stood in front of a few judges in my younger days HA!!

Not a vet though I did work for US Gov. while in Panama - Pacific security forces .


----------



## youngdon

prairiewolf said:


> Don, I was just talking to the guy next to me and mentioned how I was nervous and upset being drafted with my wife being pregnant. I sure hope thats how he knew LMAO!


Ed, I knew that's what happened, but ...I just couldn't help myself.


----------



## youngdon

Antlerz22 said:


> Add to that what they did when they were in etc..


Some may not want to recall or share their experiences.

I'd start a new thread. Just for the entries.


----------



## fr3db3ar

For those who suggested essays.........when was the last time you were cuffed upside the head? Cause you got another one coming


----------



## Rich Cronk

prairiewolf said:


> As you can see from the 2 above posts I didnt see Hassels reply before I posted in Anterlz22 quote. Sorry !!! Anyway still stands Hassell your in if you want and first to reply from Mike and Rich will be the 3rd. The contest starts tomorrow should I post a new topic or keep it in here, for the essay entries?


-
-------------------------------------------------
I am willing.


----------



## prairiewolf

Judges are : Don, Hassell and Rich Thanks guys 
I have posted a new thread for the contest entries .


----------



## youngdon

Will you be flying us in to confer with one another ?


----------



## prairiewolf

If you got the guts to fly with me, of course someone needs to lone me an airplane with instructions!!


----------



## Rick Howard

It is easy. Keep the nose pointed away from the ground and you are flying. Point it at the ground and your....... dead


----------



## prairiewolf

Good advice itz. LOL shouldnt be hard to remember. I dont think anyone will loan me an airplane though.


----------



## Rick Howard

Lets hope not!


----------



## 220swift

prairiewolf said:


> Judges are : Don, Hassell and Rich Thanks guys
> I have posted a new thread for the contest entries .


Good for you guys! PW, anything I can do to help, just let me know.


----------



## Rich Cronk

220swift said:


> Good for you guys! PW, anything I can do to help, just let me know.


------------------------------------------
OK I give up, Where did you post the new thread on contest entries?


----------



## prairiewolf

Rich, under predator hunting or go to new content. It is: entries for memorial day contest


----------



## 220swift

Stonegod said:


> Not a veteran.......... nor a judge...........I feel so lonely..........so very very lonely.


give your dog a hug...lol


----------



## 220swift




----------



## Antlerz22

Ok my "name" is in the hat. Made my post as per guidelines.


----------



## prairiewolf

Good Luck, and thanks for your service as well.


----------



## prairiewolf

Thanks Mike, and thanks for your suggestion.


----------



## Rich Cronk

prairiewolf said:


> Rich, under predator hunting or go to new content. It is: entries for memorial day contest


-------------------------------------
Found it, thanks.


----------



## 220swift

Antlerz22 said:


> Ok my "name" is in the hat. Made my post as per guidelines.


good luck Antlerz!!!


----------



## hassell

prairiewolf said:


> If you got the guts to fly with me, of course someone needs to lone me an airplane with instructions!!


 Actually I have a pilots license, though not active and sold the plane a few years ago.


----------



## Rick Howard

hassell said:


> Actually I have a pilots license, though not active and sold the plane a few years ago.


So were my instructions accurate?


----------



## drooby30

Entry in thankks guys.


----------



## prairiewolf

Thanks for your service Drew and thanks for entering the contest.


----------



## 220swift

drooby30 said:


> Entry in thankks guys.


Good luck drooby!!!


----------



## fr3db3ar

prairiewolf said:


> If you got the guts to fly with me, of course someone needs to lone me an airplane with instructions!!


Taking off and flying is pretty easy. Landing (safely)......................not so much.


----------



## bones44

Wish I could be a part of this guys but I'm heading out tomorrow for a week of fishing in the first bass tournament of the year. Good luck and Thank You all for your service !


----------



## drooby30

Good luck!!!


----------



## prairiewolf

OK, where are all the vets and active service guys(and gals.). I expected alot more entries then gotten so far. Maybe you guys arent interested in hand calls, but I am sure someone on here would give a few bucks for the set and it wouldnt hurt my feelings at all. This contest was intended to honor all past and present military, so introduce yourself guys and tell us why you like predator hunting.


----------



## youngdon

bones44 said:


> Wish I could be a part of this guys but I'm heading out tomorrow for a week of fishing in the first bass tournament of the year. Good luck and Thank You all for your service !


Good luck Tom ! Remember the end with hooks goes in the water.


----------



## fr3db3ar

I simply abhore writing essays or papers, gave it up a long time ago. Good luck to all the other entrants. Needless to say, my least favorite subject in school was English.


----------



## Rick Howard

bones44 said:


> Wish I could be a part of this guys but I'm heading out tomorrow for a week of fishing in the first bass tournament of the year. Good luck and Thank You all for your service !


Listen close and you will hear the worlds smallest violin.... WE DON"T FEEL BAD FOR YOU TOM! I had to yell just in case you could not hear over the stringed instrument in the back ground. LOL All kidding aside. Tom, we all know your appreciation for the service men and women. Have fun fishing and don't beat yourself up. You will get a shot another time. I feel like this will be a growing trend on PT.

Ed I forgot to mention this is a great thing you are doing. I said it before, you are a First class guy.


----------



## prairiewolf

Guess I should have left the word essay out. Come on Fred this isnt really an essay. I dont think the judges will be judging on grammar and punctuation, at least I hope not. LOL


----------



## Rick Howard

Maybe they just need a couple days to think about it. I normally don't think before I talk but I know most people do. LOL


----------



## Rich Cronk

fr3db3ar said:


> I simply abhore writing essays or papers, gave it up a long time ago. Good luck to all the other entrants. Needless to say, my least favorite subject in school was English.


----------------------------------
Ain't nobody around here what giv a hoot about yer Gramr. Jus go on an tel us how goot ya luv hunten prederturds. HOOOWAAAH!


----------



## prairiewolf

Maybe a pic of calls wil help: from left to right: Wood is Maple Burl

1. Multi-sound: open/closed reed at same time as shown, remove toneboard and use a closed reed only, remove toneboard and insert at other end and use as open reed only.

2. Dual closed reed, dbl line end= dbl reed stainless/mylar, single line end = stainless single reed

3. Traditional Open Reed Call

4. Mini Howler with Extension Tube


----------



## prairiewolf

Stonegod, be patient here is a pic of 2 sets of Traditional calls. I will be selling one and giving one set away for the 4th of july. I am thinking of including a copy of the Declaration of Independence, but havent decided yet.What do you guys think ?


----------



## 220swift

prairiewolf said:


> Maybe a pic of calls wil help: from left to right: Wood is Maple Burl
> 
> 1. Multi-sound: open/closed reed at same time as shown, remove toneboard and use a closed reed only, remove toneboard and insert at other end and use as open reed only.
> 
> 2. Dual closed reed, dbl line end= dbl reed stainless/mylar, single line end = stainless single reed
> 
> 3. Traditional Open Reed Call
> 
> 4. Mini Howler with Extension Tube
> View attachment 4835


OK guys, I already have three of these calls and they are very, very nice. Don't miss out on this great opportunity.


----------



## 220swift

prairiewolf said:


> Stonegod, be patient here is a pic of 2 sets of Traditional calls. I will be selling one and giving one set away for the 4th of july. I am thinking of including a copy of the Declaration of Independence, but havent decided yet.What do you guys think ?
> View attachment 4836


Those are very cool. I like the idea.


----------



## youngdon

Awesome looking calls PW.


----------



## Rich Cronk

prairiewolf said:


> Stonegod, be patient here is a pic of 2 sets of Traditional calls. I will be selling one and giving one set away for the 4th of july. I am thinking of including a copy of the Declaration of Independence, but havent decided yet.What do you guys think ?
> View attachment 4836


-----------------------------
Oh My Lord!! I wonder if the Army would accept a 71 year old Grandpa?


----------



## Rick Howard

Nice looking calls Ed.


----------



## prairiewolf

Thanks guys for all the nice compliments.


----------



## Antlerz22

Stonegod said:


> OOOH!!!.......for the love of pete!!!! I'm not a veteran and not judging this contest.......so all I got is the opportunity to read some great stories on why you started predatory hunting and why the finalists joined the military !! So someone please write something!!!!! I thought our vets had more pride in their service than what's being shown so far??..... Ok... now some of you vets are ready to shoot me a nasty PM.......save it and write something for the frigging contest.


 If you could read like we vets can, the SECOND portion (due Saturday IF we get selected) will be service related, this here is why we like/got into predator hunting. Dont make us hunt you down like a dog. Cause we would teach you to read LOL hables engles?


----------



## fr3db3ar

prairiewolf said:


> Stonegod, be patient here is a pic of 2 sets of Traditional calls. I will be selling one and giving one set away for the 4th of july. I am thinking of including a copy of the Declaration of Independence, but havent decided yet.What do you guys think ?
> View attachment 4836


Those look AWESOME


----------



## bones44

itzDirty said:


> Listen close and you will hear the worlds smallest violin.... WE DON"T FEEL BAD FOR YOU TOM! I had to yell just in case you could not hear over the stringed instrument in the back ground. LOL All kidding aside. Tom, we all know your appreciation for the service men and women. Have fun fishing and don't beat yourself up. You will get a shot another time. I feel like this will be a growing trend on PT.
> 
> Ed I forgot to mention this is a great thing you are doing. I said it before, you are a First class guy.


Thanks Rick...LOL This is a great thing Ed is doing for sure !!


----------



## bones44

You're killin me with those pics too !


----------



## hassell

Rich Cronk said:


> -----------------------------
> Oh My Lord!! I wonder if the Army would accept a 71 year old Grandpa?


YA I hear you there Rich, those are some beautiful calls, might have to dig Dad's Air Force uni out.


----------



## prairiewolf

Well the red/white & blue calls that were going to be for sale are SOLD.Don came knocking at the back door and bought them. I do have enough wood for one more set if anyone is interested.Price is $25 shipped.


----------



## prairiewolf

No more red/white & blue calls available. Out of material. Don, Stonegod and Mike, Thanks alot for your business. Guess if anyone wants a set they have to wait and try and win the set for the 4th of July. When the Memorial day Contest is over I will post what the contest will be.


----------



## youngdon

Nice grab Mike and Stonegod...Great minds think alike.


----------



## fr3db3ar

Call hogs


----------



## prairiewolf

Ok, we only got 4 entries for the contest so I guess judges dont have to judge yet LOL. Anterz22, drooby30, knapper and BivyHunter.

Thanks guys for your service and participation in the contest, good luck on the second part.


----------



## youngdon

fr3db3ar said:


> Call hogs


SSUUUUUUEEEEEEYYYYYY !

Write a paragraph for gods sake you have a 1 in 5 chance to win......


----------



## prairiewolf

There are three kinds of people in this world....Those who can count and those who can't. 1 in 4 chance guys LMAO


----------



## youngdon

The entrants as of now have that , 4 entered and by my count (things may have been different when you went to skool) but Fred , or anyone else who entered, would have been 5, if only he would have dropped a line or two, instead of calling the others HOGS.


----------



## prairiewolf

Now i get it, you were talking to Fred, but his time had run out. LOL

Now we gotta hope the 4 follow up today or tomorrow.


----------



## youngdon

I'm stunned that there are only the four of them, for a beautiful set of calls. And i might add that they sound good too


----------



## drooby30

There are only 1 or 2% of Americans that serve in the military and combine that with predator hunters probably even less then haha. Pretty wild though.


----------



## prairiewolf

Have you guys forgot you still have to write a paragraph on why your in the service and why you chose that branch? You got till tomorrow night (Sunday).


----------



## Antlerz22

Mmm.Guess I'll start the parade. I was walking in school by an open door in the hallway and glanced in and saw a soldier in uniform. So me being inquisitive went in to see what was going on. He turned out to be a recruiter and the rest we know. I enlisted in the ARMY (as did my dad) I went in '76 under the delay entry program and went active in '77. I went to basic at Ft Jackson SC--finished and was stationed at Ft. Eustis VA, where I was trained to work on Cobra helicopters (helicopter Missle systems repairman-- 68J). Left there went to Ft Hood TX, later that year. Was there until '79 where I then got stationed at Schofield Barracks in HawaiiI for 1 year, where I got out in '80. I eventually came back in '86 as a M.ultiple L.aunch R.ocket S.ystems repairman (13M) trained at Ft Sill OK, and was then stationed at Ft. Stewart GA. Was there from '86 till '87-it was at Ft Stewart where I met my future wife. I was then stationed at Camp Essayons in Uijeongbu (we-shong-boo), South Korea until Nov '88, I came home mid tour and married my wife at Ft Stewart;and took her back to Korea --we got to watch the '88 summer olympics!! and then finished my overseas tour. I then got stationed back to Ft Hood TX--which was now my "home base". Was there from '88 until '92, it was at Ft hood where I got deployed to Saudi Arabia Oct 3rd '90 till April 17th '91 (Desert Shield~Desert Storm)--then finished my enlistment for the last time August of '92--with 75 days of terminal leave. In all I had 9 1/2 years active duty. I've had good times, bad times, but the comraderie, esprit de corps, and professionalism- made it something I'll treasure all my days. My dad was in the service 22 1/2 years and retired as all my uncles did. Uncle Paul was a Marine-- retired, Uncle Charles was in the Navy a submariner--retired, My Uncle Don a Marine 1stSgt--retired. Its more a family tradition and calling, than simply enlisting. I give credit to Uncle Sam for discipline, never quitting, respect to those deserving and no tolerance to those deserving as well. And in ending, my wife was also in the Army, so thanks Uncle Sam for 24 years of marriage this past 24th of May!! Lastly I salute all my fallen comrades, and those wounded, also permanently physically challenged, as well as those whose wounds arent visible. I salute you and a grateful nation salutes you. Keeping the faith always--Ralph.


----------



## Antlerz22

prairiewolf said:


> Have you guys forgot you still have to write a paragraph on why your in the service and why you chose that branch? You got till tomorrow night (Sunday).


 Been working my asp off, putting in a dishwasher and a sink(UGH) and a faucet today. Tomorrow is the microwave (UGH again) but I just finished my entry this morning. Going to sleep in and play cowboys and indians in the morning as well (The Cowboy Way).


----------



## drooby30

In 2009 I made the biggest decision of my life to join the U.S. Marine Corps. I went against everybody's opinion in my family about joining. Nobody really wanted me to do it because they were scared that I wouldn't make it out alive with the current wars going on. I had recently completed my Associate's Degree in Criminal Justice at my local community college. One of the reasons my parents weren't to fond of me joining the Marines was because two guys from my hometown with a population of roughly 560 people had previously been injured in the war in Iraq and they were both Marines. There were a few things that had influenced my final decision in signing the contract to join for 5 years instead of the minimum of 4 years. Some of those include patriotism, job security, and making myself look better for jobs when I got out. 

 The patriotism comes from my Great Grandfather who fought the Japanese in the Philippines during World War II. This isn't the only place he fought. I actually got the great pleasure of knowing him until I was about 9 years old and he sure was a special man. His hard work and dedication on his farm that he had is so admirable today now that I look back on it. My father would tell me stories about him coming into the house when him and his friends would be watching a war movie and he would just stare at the TV for a minute, a tear would roll down his cheek and he would walk right out of the house without saying a word. The only story I ever remember him telling me about the war was him manning a machine gun as the Germans were charging over a hill screaming as loud as they could to intimidate the United States Army. He told me he was shooting as many of them as he could and he remembers dust flying up behind him and he had thought he had been shot but his adrenaline was pumping so much so he didn't think that he could feel it. Turns out he wasn't shot. His dedications to service and sacrifice are very respected by me today. I never knew if he had received any awards or not. My other Grandfather served in the U.S. Marines in World War II. I never got to know him but my grandmother tells me stories about him coming back crazy. An example includes him ducking under tables for cover when planes would fly over their house, and being mean to normal people.

 As far as job security goes I needed a good steady job. I had bought a truck that I needed to pay for. I had worked for two years making masonry levels and refereeing high school and little dribbler basketball games. It was never easy but I'm sure proud of what I accomplished in those two years. After I finished college I got a job working for my best friend's dad working on water wells. While I worked there I was applying for a position to be a State Trooper for Texas. I had previously applied at two other big city police departments for a job and had been turned down for lack of experience in my opinion. I had a friend who was in the Marines and who had already been to Iraq twice and I thought to myself about my two grandfathers who had already fought in World War II. I had talked to the recruiter about joining several times before and my biggest fear about joining was the food, because I'm a very picky eater. After several times of talking to the Marine recruiter I had decided to join up because they were the best and most respected just like the Highway Patrol. I was still in the process of applying with the Texas Highway Patrol at the time, so I had to be careful in not telling them because the way I wanted it to happen is if I got selected to work for the Highway Patrol I would do that but if they didn't pick me I would continue on in following my grandfather's service to our country by serving in the Marines. I basically wanted God to pick for me and that's exactly what he did. 

 I joined and remember the bus driver that was taking us to the airport in Dallas, Texas. He was a former Marine that served in Vietnam and he said, "When y'all get there be sure to listen to your Drill Instructors because one day they could save your lives." I went to boot camp at MCRD San Diego. It was the hardest and longest 13 weeks of my life. I had never been away from my family that long before. The night I got there and stepped onto the famous yellow footprints that many Marines before me had stepped on I wondered what in the world did I get myself into, these Drill Instructors are crazy. As the first month went by I became a little closer with the guys there and started to become more determined to finish what I started 4 weeks ago. My family supported me every second of the way through; I remember always looking forward to seeing if I had mail. It was my only contact to the outside world. I remember getting mail from my family at night and reading it, as I got further and further into my letters I would begin to tear up and cry a little. Some of the guys would ask me if everything was ok, and my only answer was, "Yeah man, just reading a letter from home, ya know?" He would just smile and nod his head. The second month had gone by and we returned back from Camp Pendleton and the only thing I was looking forward to was seeing my family again. I was ready for the next 5 weeks to be through. The last week there we headed back up to Pendleton to begin the last phase of training known as the "Crucible." 54 hours of continuous training with only around 2 hours of sleep to go on. We hiked over 40 miles in those two days and hiked up the steepest mountain I've ever climbed known as the "reaper." I made it back to camp and was presented my Eagle, Globe, and Anchor. It was the proudest moment of my life. I left there went to train in beautiful Pensacola, Florida and received orders to report to Okinawa, Japan after my yearlong school. 

 In conclusion, I'm just finishing up my two year tour in Okinawa and as it has been a long hard two years not seeing my family but twice, I made it. I had served in several other countries along the way. I've been to war exercises in Guam, Philippines, and Korea. The respect around the world Marines get from the other nationals is amazing and it makes you really proud to be a Marine. I've operated in areas where there are terrorists wanting to kill us for strictly being American. I've seen the North Koreans that hate us, for being Americans and I've seen plenty of poverty. I don't regret joining at all. I plan on getting out after my next two years of service are over and becoming a highway patrolman as well as finishing up with my Bachelor's Degree. I love the United States of America and am proud to serve following in my grandfather's footsteps. I am forever grateful to fallen, veterans, and current ones in harm's way today. God Bless the USA.


----------



## prairiewolf

Ok, the day is the day to post the winner of the contest. I have sent PM's to the 3 judges and suggested something to them.When I hear from them I will post.


----------



## prairiewolf

OK, I officially declare the contest closed . Am still waiting for one response from judges. Hopefully I will post in a couple hours the decision.


----------



## prairiewolf

Ok, I am going to declare both anterlez22 and drooby30 both the winners. I will give both a set of the calls. I am a little disappointed in the amount that responded, so both are winners in my view. Thanks to BivyHunter and knapper for writing their essay on the first half. Dont know what happened for the second essay. anterlez22 and drooby30 please Pm me with your shipping info and I will get the calls right out to you. Thanks again guys. And please everyone dont forget what the holiday really stands for, to Honor the ones that have given the ultimate sacrifice for the freedoms we all enjoy.


----------



## Antlerz22

prairiewolf said:


> Ok, I am going to declare both anterlez22 and drooby30 both the winners. I will give both a set of the calls. I am a little disappointed in the amount that responded, so both are winners in my view. Thanks to BivyHunter and knapper for writing their essay on the first half. Dont know what happened for the second essay. anterlez22 and drooby30 please Pm me with your shipping info and I will get the calls right out to you. Thanks again guys. And please everyone dont forget what the holiday really stands for, to Honor the ones that have given the ultimate sacrifice for the freedoms we all enjoy.


 PW, you didnt have to make two sets. Its above and beyond what many would have done, and you were the reason there was even a "contest" to begin with. I appreciate the generosity and thought behind your gift, and I just wanted to thank you. Ralph


----------



## youngdon

A VERY generous gesture on your part PW. Thank you for giving us all a chance to get to know a couple of our members better.
To Drooby and Antlerz22, enjoy your calls and thank you for your service to our country.


----------



## 220swift

Congratulations drooby and antlerz!!! PW you're kindness will be greatly appreciated by these guys.

Drooby and Antlerz, thank you for taking the time to enter and see this contest to it's end. Both your write ups were very enjoyable to read.

I too thank you for your service!!!


----------



## Rick Howard

Congrats Guys. Thank you for sharing your stories with us. You deserve those great looking calls.


----------



## hassell

Thanks for the winners, for your service past and present, enjoy the calls. OH and pic's are part of the deal HA !!!


----------



## drooby30

prairiewolf said:


> Ok, I am going to declare both anterlez22 and drooby30 both the winners. I will give both a set of the calls. I am a little disappointed in the amount that responded, so both are winners in my view. Thanks to BivyHunter and knapper for writing their essay on the first half. Dont know what happened for the second essay. anterlez22 and drooby30 please Pm me with your shipping info and I will get the calls right out to you. Thanks again guys. And please everyone dont forget what the holiday really stands for, to Honor the ones that have given the ultimate sacrifice for the freedoms we all enjoy.


I just wanted to thank you as well. It was very generous and thoughtful of you to begin such a thing. I am very humble to receive these and I will never forget this, thank you kind sir. God Bless you!!!


----------



## drooby30

Antlerz22 said:


> Mmm.Guess I'll start the parade. I was walking in school by an open door in the hallway and glanced in and saw a soldier in uniform. So me being inquisitive went in to see what was going on. He turned out to be a recruiter and the rest we know. I enlisted in the ARMY (as did my dad) I went in '76 under the delay entry program and went active in '77. I went to basic at Ft Jackson SC--finished and was stationed at Ft. Eustis VA, where I was trained to work on Cobra helicopters (helicopter Missle systems repairman-- 68J). Left there went to Ft Hood TX, later that year. Was there until '79 where I then got stationed at Schofield Barracks in HawaiiI for 1 year, where I got out in '80. I eventually came back in '86 as a M.ultiple L.aunch R.ocket S.ystems repairman (13M) trained at Ft Sill OK, and was then stationed at Ft. Stewart GA. Was there from '86 till '87-it was at Ft Stewart where I met my future wife. I was then stationed at Camp Essayons in Uijeongbu (we-shong-boo), South Korea until Nov '88, I came home mid tour and married my wife at Ft Stewart;and took her back to Korea --we got to watch the '88 summer olympics!! and then finished my overseas tour. I then got stationed back to Ft Hood TX--which was now my "home base". Was there from '88 until '92, it was at Ft hood where I got deployed to Saudi Arabia Oct 3rd '90 till April 17th '91 (Desert Shield~Desert Storm)--then finished my enlistment for the last time August of '92--with 75 days of terminal leave. In all I had 9 1/2 years active duty. I've had good times, bad times, but the comraderie, esprit de corps, and professionalism- made it something I'll treasure all my days. My dad was in the service 22 1/2 years and retired as all my uncles did. Uncle Paul was a Marine-- retired, Uncle Charles was in the Navy a submariner--retired, My Uncle Don a Marine 1stSgt--retired. Its more a family tradition and calling, than simply enlisting. I give credit to Uncle Sam for discipline, never quitting, respect to those deserving and no tolerance to those deserving as well. And in ending, my wife was also in the Army, so thanks Uncle Sam for 24 years of marriage this past 24th of May!! Lastly I salute all my fallen comrades, and those wounded, also permanently physically challenged, as well as those whose wounds arent visible. I salute you and a grateful nation salutes you. Keeping the faith always--Ralph.


Antlerz22 I would like to thank you for your service and sacrifice before I was even born to this great nation. Great story! God Bless!


----------



## fr3db3ar

I wasn't calling the writers hogs.....it's all you guys who bought up the red/white/blue calls so fast


----------



## bones44

Great job guys ! I really enjoyed your writings. Thank you also Ed for putting this contest on and your generosity. Sometimes people can't put into words their feelings or experiences when it comes to these sorts of things and that may be the reason for not as many responses.


----------



## prairiewolf

Good point Tom, I thought maybe it was because it was hand calls and few anymore use them. Anyway I enjoyed the write ups and especially learning a little more about some of the guys on here. Thanks guys


----------



## prairiewolf

The contest for the 4th of July will be questions about the Declaration of Independence. Probably starting the last week of June I will ask a question each day. I am going to try and ask at different times of the day to try to give more people a chance. Once I get 5-7 winners( I havent decided yet). I will ask one more question and first to answer will win the Red/White & Blue call set.


----------



## prairiewolf

I would not doubt that it was coming to your calling. Here where I live a couple of years ago we had alot of coyotes around the houses and they were not to afraid of people. I clled from my back porch and called in one and shot it with my bow. I think coyotes around houses dont hear alot of predator calls so they may come in easier.


----------



## prairiewolf

Glad you like them, Hope one of them will get you a coyote.


----------



## Rick Howard

I hope they all get your LOTS of yotes!


----------



## Rick Howard

Actually I know they will!


----------



## Antlerz22

Thanks to you as well drooby30. I wish all were required to serve a least one tour. It teaches discipline, respect, being on time (a biggie with me--meaning I expect nothing less). Sounds like you have a strong family background as well, so I understand your decision to join. Its not feeling compelled at least for me, but more of a desire and to a lesser degree an obligation to continue keeping our country strong. Thanks again!! And thanks to all for your replies!!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Semper Fi ED Nice of you to put a contest on-----sb*


----------



## Antlerz22

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *Semper Fi ED	Nice of you to put a contest on-----sb*


 Dang about the only good sounding word the Army had was E.T.S--unlike Semper Fi, which stood for echo tango suitcase in our lingo.


----------



## BivyHunter

prairiewolf said:


> Ok, I am going to declare both anterlez22 and drooby30 both the winners. I will give both a set of the calls. I am a little disappointed in the amount that responded, so both are winners in my view. Thanks to BivyHunter and knapper for writing their essay on the first half. Dont know what happened for the second essay. anterlez22 and drooby30 please Pm me with your shipping info and I will get the calls right out to you. Thanks again guys. And please everyone dont forget what the holiday really stands for, to Honor the ones that have given the ultimate sacrifice for the freedoms we all enjoy.


I apologize for not writing up my second half. My wife is due with our first born (boy) so I've been a bit preoccupied. He should be joining us anytime now.
Prairiewolf, very nice of you to put on this contest. Thanks

Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk 2


----------

